# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Mediteren,dé methode om stress ed op te lossen!

## ABNW

Mediteren staat sinds een tiental jaren plotseling in de belangstelling. Niet alleen van beoefenaars, maar ook vanuit de wetenschap. Het blijkt dat beoefening van meditatie een van de meest efficiënte methoden is om allerlei ziekten en ongemakken te helen, of te helpen voorkomen. En, anders dan bij pilletjes uit een flesje, bestaan er bij meditatie geen negatieve bijverschijnselen! De belangrijkste oorzaak voor dit wondermedicijn blijkt de beïnvloeding van de hersenactiviteit te zijn. Door meditatie komen de hersenen weer tot rust. Door rust zetten zij het lichaam aan tot het produceren van o.a. stoffen en hormonen die spanningen oplossen en verouderingsprocessen vertragen. Bovendien heeft meditatie ook een gunstige werking op onze geestelijke en mentale ontwikkeling. Het stimuleert de ontplooiing van creativiteit en helpt het geheugen optimaal te functioneren.

ONDERZOEKSRESULTATEN MEDITATIE

Gedurende meditatie vermindert het zuurstofverbruik met meer dan 10% . Het bevordert een rust die dieper is dan die tijdens de slaap wordt bereikt. Daarnaast blijkt dat klachten van slapeloosheid met zon 75% afnemen.

Meditatie blijkt de enige activiteit te zijn die de productie van melkzuur in het bloed verlaagt. Melkzuur is een aanwijzing van stress en spanning.

Meditatie vermindert het stresshormoon cortisol en verhoogt de productie van de kalmerende hormonen melatonine en serototine

Mensen die mediteren scheiden meer dan anderen het hormoon DHEA af. Dit hormoon heeft een belangrijke anti-verouderings functie. Mensen van 45 en ouder die mediteren blijken meer dan 30% meer DHEA te produceren dan mensen die niet mediteren. DHEA helpt daarnaast ook als stressverlager, het sterkt het geheugen, houdt de sexuele functies op peil en helpt bij gewichtsbeheersing.

Meditatie heeft een sterk positieve invloed op drie belangrijke aspecten van veroudering: 
1. Hardhorendheid, 2. Het verlaagt de bloeddruk, en 3. Helpt bij het zien 
van dichtbij.

Bij langdurige praktijk van mediteren worden tot 80% minder hartproblemen gemeld en 55% minder kanker. Dit alleen al is een goede reden om te beginnen met mediteren. (Psychosomatic Medicine 49 (1987): 493-507).

30 % van mensen met chronische pijn ondervinden een grote reductie van hun pijnen en dien ten gevolge van het gebruik van pijnstillers

Meditatie heeft een zeer gunstig effect op psoriasis en is een krachtig hulpmiddel bij de ontwenning van verslavingen.

De staat waarin onze hersenen functioneren wanneer wij normaal wakker zijn, heet de Bèta-staat. Die kenmerkt zich doordat de hersenen dan werken op een hoge frequentie (13 tot 35 Herz oftewel golven per seconde). Wanneer we rustiger worden en wegzakken in fantasieën, dagdromen of wanneer we gaan mediteren, komen de hersenfrequenties in het lagere Alfagebied (7 tot 13 Hz). Veel aankomende mediteerders die zeggen niet te kunnen mediteren, ondervinden hun problemen juist omdat zij dat gebied van alfagolven niet kunnen opwekken en in de snelle Bètagolven blijven hangen. Wij zijn over het algemeen niet gewend om in een Alfastaat te geraken en tegelijkertijd toch helemaal wakker te blijven. verderop in dit boek gaan we nog dieper in op de hersenfrequenties.

Door te mediteren beïnvloeden we onze hersenen: zij gaan op een rustigere manier functioneren. Die lagere frequenties zijn de directe oorzaak van alle verdere heilzame gevolgen die meditatie met zich meebrengt. Veel spirituele inzichten en geestelijke ontwikkeling zijn direct gerelateerd aan de hoogte van de frequentie van hersengolven. Zen-monniken kunnen door hun jarenlange praktijk van mediteren hun hersengolven extreem laag houden en daardoor ervaringen oproepen die hun spirituele en geestelijke beleving uitmaken.

Wel, als meditatie zon wondermiddel is, waarom zijn er dan relatief zo weinig mensen die meditatie beoefenen?

Wij zijn gewend om in een jachtig leven productief te zijn en resultaten te behalen. Targets te halen. Doelen te halen. Ons hele geestelijke instelling is geconcentreerd om het woord handelen. En om vooral niet stil te zitten. Deze instelling is zo diep in ons systeem gegreind, dat wij ons ongemakkelijk gaan voelen bij alleen al de gedachten van niets-doen. Niets doen is wel de dodelijkste zonde die iemand in onze westerse maatschappij kan begaan. Dat is de oorzaak dat wij ons ongemakkelijk voelen bij het idee dat mediteren zou betekenen: stil zitten en niets doen.

Zorg ervoor dat je plezier krijgt in mediteren!

Met plezier mediteren maakt van meditaties een dagelijks cadeautje.
En dat wordt eigenlijk doodeenvoudig door meditatie op een andere manier te definiëren. We gaan er een economisch aanvaardbare beschrijving aan geven door er een duidelijk doel aan te koppelen. Dan zal blijken dat meditatie een kostbaar product is, en dan vinden we het ineens wél verantwoord er tijd aan te besteden om gestelde targets er mee te bereiken.

Laten we eens gaan rekenen. Hoeveel zouden conventionele behandelingsmethoden samen waard zijn als de volgende targets gehaald zouden moeten worden:

1. een leven vrij van stress;
2. verhoogde creativiteit en groter inzicht bij het oplossen van problemen;
3. geen hoge bloeddruk meer;
4. betere algehele gezondheid;
5. gedragsaanpassing (afleren van slechte gewoonten);
6. verbeterde leercapaciteiten;
7. diepere slaap en makkelijker in slaap komen;
8. makkelijker toegang tot intuïtie;
9. scherpere concentratie en focus.

en nog veel meer.

Wel, als je besluit te gaan mediteren, worden dit de resultaten en dat kost je helemaal niets. De enige investering is een halfuurtje per dag. Een halfuurtje dat na enige tijd een dagelijks feest zal blijken te worden. Een halfuurtje waarin de wonderbaarlijke effecten van je eigen verborgen talenten en capaciteiten naar buiten zullen komen en je de verrukkingen van een gelukkig en nieuw leven zult gaan proeven.

_BRON: Het blog van A Bright New World, bovenstaande tekst is een fragment uit het e-book Meditaties voor de Toekomst. Dit e-book is kosteloos te downloaden op www.MeditatiesVoorDeToekomst.nl_

----------


## Luuss0404

Bedankt voor de info  :Smile:  
Ik wist altijd al dat je je er geestelijk beter door voelt, maar dat het lichamelijk ook zo'n impact heeft heb ik eigenlijk nooit echt bij stil gestaan...
Ook fijn dat dit boek kosteloos te downloaden is, ik zal eens kijken!

Ik heb ooit een workshop mediteren gevolgd met verschillende methodes om dat te doen, deed het voorheen ook minimaal 1x per week om weer fris te beginnen, maar het schoot er de laatste tijd echt helemaal bij in, toch maar weer tijd/zin/geduld ervoor maken...

----------


## Onassa

Ik heb me kort geleden aangemeld bij een meditatie groep.
Dat start in juli.
Heb ook al meditatie oefeningen op mijn pc staan en zou er eigenlijk dagelijks 1 moeten doen, maar net wat jij zegt Luus, het schiet er steeds bij in.
Hoewel sommige oefeningen niet meer dan een kwartiertje tijd in beslag nemen.
Vaak is het bij mij meer een excuus eigenlijk omdat ik er dan net effe geen zin in heb of mijn kop er niet naar staat.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Als ik wil mediteren heb ik rust nodig en moet mijn hoofd er inderdaad zoals je zegt naar staan, maar er is altijd wat te doen aan huishoudelijke dingen, ik moet echt solliciteren voor een baan en het is bijna nooit stil hier... achja misschien eerst mediteren en dan de rest of een keer meedoen met de yoga op de sportschool (kost me niks extra's namelijk en is ook goed/rustgevend)...
Wel fijn dat je je bij zo'n cursus hebt opgegeven is extra stimulans om het wel te doen!  :Wink:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik heb me aangemeld bij de website maar ben niet gecharmeerd van de mail die ik terug krijg....

_Je aanvraag is ontvangen en ik vind het geweldig dat jij kiest om de oorzaken van je stressproblemen aan te pakken. Wij van A Bright New World zullen alles in het werk stellen je hierbij te adviseren. Voordat we jou de gevraagde informatie kunnen toesturen willen we graag jouw toestemming hebben om dit te doen.Klik op onderstaande link om je e-mailadres te bevestigen en je komt direct op de pagina waar jij de informatie kan bekijken en downloaden.

De informatie die ik je ga sturen komt uit een stress reductie programma dat ik samen met het team van A Bright New World heb geproduceerd. We zijn erg enthousiast over dit programma en zijn ervan overtuigd dat het ook jou kan helpen met het oplossen van jouw stressproblemen. De informatie die ik je de komende dagen zal geven is kosteloos en ik ben ervan overtuigd dat deze informatie je zal helpen je kennis over stress en de mogelijke oplossingen te vergroten ongeacht of je er op een later tijdstip voor kiest het programma te volgen of niet. De keuze is aan jou!_

Waarom lijkt dit me nu op een reclame om deel te gaan nemen aan iets waar later vast kosten aan gekoppeld zijn.............wat is jullie idee?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Kaatje,

Ik heb mij opgegeven, maar nog geen mail terug ontvangen, hoelang duurde dat bij jou?
Er staat in de e-mail die jij ontvangen hebt en ook in de tekst van ABNW dat het kosteloos is... ik begrijp echter jou gevoel dat er een 'maar' aan zit... ik denk dat je eerder veel e-mails (spam) gaat krijgen dan dat ze kosten van je willen, want dat laatste kan ook niet als er kosteloos staat!
Ik wou het zelf even uittesten, maar ik heb nog geen e-mail ontvangen  :Confused:

----------


## dotito

Ik heb jaren geleden me ook een tijdje bezig gehouden met meditatie vooral veel gelezen,en moet zeggen dat dat bij mij goed heeft geholpen tijdens mijn depressie.De reden dat ik daar mee begonnen ben is;omdat ik nogal van aard een zenuwachtige persoon ben,vooral vanbinnen.En ook omdat ik nogal last heb van een redelijke hoge bloeddruk.Is nl zo dat ik van mijn zenuwen destijds veel paniekaanvallen kreeg en hyperventilatie gelukkig is dit nu redelijk wat gebeterd,ben toch veel rustiger als toen.Ben zelfs aan denken om na de vakantie terug te beginnen met een meditatiecursus.Als ik het thuis moeilijk heb zet ik meestal mijn mp4 op met mijn meditatiemuziek zo vind ik ook rust en kost me bijna niets.

Een tip van een goed boek heb ik trouwens ook gelezen;mediteren voor dummies

Do

----------


## kaatjekakel

_De informatie die ik je de komende dagen zal geven is kosteloos en ik ben ervan overtuigd dat deze informatie je zal helpen je kennis over stress en de mogelijke oplossingen te vergroten ongeacht of je er op een later tijdstip voor kiest het programma te volgen of niet. De keuze is aan jou!_

Luusss, ik kreeg gelijk een mail terug, met daarin hetgeen ik citeer in mijn eerste post. Als ik lees dat ik eerst kosteloos info krijg en later kan kiezen het programma te volgen, dan denk ik dat iemand zijn bedrijfje wil aanprijzen op medicity. Ik heb het vermoeden dat het volgen van het programma niet kostenloos is. 

Ik zou dan liever gebruik maken van de tips van Dotito.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Kakel,
Nou ik heb geen e-mail gehad  :Confused:  Misschien heb ik het in het verleden al eens bekeken en kreeg ik zoveel mail ervan dat ik het geblokkeerd heb...
Maar inderdaad het lijkt erop/klinkt als dat je eerst wat (algemene) info krijgt en dan later aan een betaald programma kan meedoen...
Er zijn op internet genoeg daadwerkelijk gratis meditatie oefeningen te vinden;
* http://in-balans-met-onrust.blogspot.com/ hier kun je oefeningen downloaden of beluisteren op de site.
* http://www.srichinmoy.org/nl/werken/meditatie hier staat algemene info, basistechniek, ademhalings+concentratie+meditatie+onzuiverheidsoe feningen
* http://www.abc-van-meditatie.nl/ veel info, site laad alleen wel wat traag (mijn ervaring)
En anders wil Do je vast ook wel tips geven  :Wink: 
Ikzelf zet altijd rustige muziek op, ga in de kleermakerszit zitten en probeer dan niet na te denken en dat rustige plekje in mijzelf te vinden...

----------


## Ilse34

de bodyscan vind ik een goede manier om te starten met meditatie.
op de opgegeven links staan goede meditatie oefeningen voor k de veel te dure lessenreeks ging volgen deed ik die.
ik doe het nog steeds en ja het helpt mij wel.
ik heb veel gehad aan t boek van Jon kabat zinn - heel duidelijk uitgelegd.

----------


## dotito

Hier nog een paar tips;Het boek Detox van Roy Martina daar zit een meditatie cd bij "zuivering".
Als je deze heb opgezet voel je je echt herboren.

En Osho daar moet je maar eens op internet op kijken;die heeft ook goede meditatieoefeningen.

----------


## ABNW

Beste Lezers,

Ik begrijp jullie reactie en twijfels volkomen maar wil graag reageren jullie posts om te laten zien dat het niet de intentie heeft om hier domweg reclame te maken. Ik ben 1 van de mensen die meewerkt aan A Bright New World(ABNW). Wij zijn begin van 2010 gestart met een community rondom spiritualiteit en gezondheid. Onze eerste onderwerpen waar dieper op ingaan is Stress en nieuwe-tijds meditatie. Sinds kort houden de verschillende experts van ABNW een blog bij over deze onderwerpen (Ik moet eerlijk zeggen: wat zou het leuk zijn als ons blog net zo goed gelezen wordt dan Medicity)

Deze experts van ABNW hebben een 30 Dagen Stress Reductie Programma ontwikkeld die tegen betaling te bestellen is, via een separate website. Maar zoals je in mijn post kan zien ligt de nadruk niet op reclame maken en is mijn intentie de gelijkgestemden informatie te delen, ook heb ik geen link opgenomen naar deze separate website. Wij zijn er nog niet mee bezig maar mochten wij in de toekomst reclame willen maken voor het 30 Dagen Programma dan gaan wij gewoon netjes ergens advertentieruimte kopen en snappen wij als geen ander dat we geen reclame moeten maken op Fora(We hebben immers zelf een community met blog en forum). Wanneer je je op één van onze website's aanmeld krijg je nog meer dan alleen het boek. ga er mee aan de gang en geniet ervan. Mocht het je zo goed bevallen dan zou je aan het Programma kunnen beginnen. Wil je dat niet, dan niet. 

Ik kopieer de posts rechtstreeks van ons blog en de websites die ik vermeld stellen bepaalde informatie gerelateerd aan het artikel kosteloos ter beschikking. Wij zijn ervan overtuigd dat als we in ons artikel een bepaalde nieuwe vorm van meditatie vermelden dat mensen het ook leuk vinden om het uit te proberen, dan kunnen de mensen op de website de track kosteloos downloaden en ermee aan de gang gaan. Wil je het niet, dan niet. Dan lees je gewoon de uitgebreide informatie in het artikel.

Oké ik zal 1 ding toegeven: Uiteraard hoop ik ook dat de mensen die geïnteresseerd zijn in de onderwerpen Spiritualiteit en Gezondheid vaker terug zullen keren naar ons blog om ook onze artikelen te lezen, zoals ik al eerder zei; wie wil er nou niet zo'n druk bezochte website zoals medicity? Dat lijkt me leuk en wil ik ermee bereiken. Ik hoop dat jullie twijfels zijn weggenomen.

Met Groet,

Jeroen 
A Bright New World

----------


## ABNW

> @ 
> Nou ik heb geen e-mail gehad  Misschien heb ik het in het verleden al eens bekeken en kreeg ik zoveel mail ervan dat ik het geblokkeerd heb...


hmmm wij zijn pas 3 a 4 weken online dus ik kan je met zekerheid zeggen dat wij dat niet zijn geweest. sowieso sturen wij zo heel af en toe maar een e-mail. we hebben wat moeilijkheden gehad met inschrijvingen, misschien zou je het nog een keer willen proberen http://www.meditatiesvoordetoekomst.nl als het niet lukt dan zou ik een foutmelding moeten krijgen en dan probeer ik het voor je. Succes.

----------


## Agnes574

Bedankt voor je uitleg ABNW!

Sterkte en succes met jullie site!

----------

